
AVIF Has Landed - vvoyer
https://jakearchibald.com/2020/avif-has-landed/
======
ksec
While AV1 has high complexity and requires a lot more computation power to
decode, AVIF picture is essentially just 1 Frame. At the bitrate used with
Internet pictures, I would assume decoding power wouldn't be a problem even on
Smartphone.

Cant wait to see how it compares to JPEG-XL.

I think we can forget about WebPv2 which is just VP9. I dont see its value
when we have AVIF already.

~~~
jaffathecake
WebPv2 isn't just vp9. It has many features that target image delivery on the
web. I think it's worth waiting and seeing what it's like.

------
Eek
This is awesome! Love the equal size comparison. I've wrote a few years ago an
article about BPG which also had support for animation - [https://eek.ro/why-
bpg-will-replace-gifs-and-not-only/](https://eek.ro/why-bpg-will-replace-gifs-
and-not-only/)

Does AVIF have any support for animations?

Glad to finally see an royalty-free format starting to get traction.

~~~
jaffathecake
Yeah, AVIF supports animations, but I haven't tried it yet, and don't know the
state of implementations. In general, I'm not that excited by anim-image
formats, I just go for the video format in that case.

~~~
colejohnson66
Doesn’t PNG technically support animation, too? It’s just that no one
implements it?

~~~
jaffathecake
It's pretty well supported
[https://caniuse.com/apng](https://caniuse.com/apng)

~~~
colejohnson66
Interesting. I remember (a few years ago) finding out about them through
Wikipedia and that I would need a Chrome extension to use them (they had an
example). So, I installed it to view it, but I never saw any other usage of it
outside of that page/article.

I guess there’s not really much space savings[0] over an animated GIF even
with an optimized PNG and max compression. It does explain why WebP is
replacing GIF though[a]: being a video format, it can compress _much_ better.

Off topic: Is YouTube still using VP8? Or have they switched to AV1 (the basis
of AVIF)?

[0]: [https://corydowdy.com/blog/apng-vs-webp-vs-
gif](https://corydowdy.com/blog/apng-vs-webp-vs-gif)

[a]: The popular GIF sharing site Giphy actually uses WebP if your browser
supports it. Otherwise just browsing their site would use hundreds of
megabytes (which isn’t good for mobile users with a data cap)

------
npunt
> 'Effort' 10 (which I used for images in this article) can take over 10
> minutes to encode a single image.

Well, there's always a trade-off.

------
karmakaze
The WebP at near the same size as AVIF preserved more of the dark road
texture, but for the more saturated parts the AVIF had more edge detail. I'd
like to see more examples to see what types of detail/textures AVIF favors
dropping vs line edge details it preserves.

~~~
jaffathecake
Try it with your own images on Squoosh.app

------
kreetx
Here's something related from the same author
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1kYBnY6mwg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1kYBnY6mwg)
("Image compression deep-dive")

------
kreetx
How is this made to work in browsers that don't support avif yet (i.e
firefox)?

edit: Is it WebAssembly drawing on a canvas?

~~~
jaffathecake
Yep! The end of the article covers some of the details.

